# Need Some Ideas.



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi this is my first post. I'm looking to get a decent HT system to match my brand new SAMSUNG LED Tv. I've looked at and have come close to buying the Onkyo HT-S9300THX from Newegg, as it has a decent price of 799. My price range is roughly 600 to 800. My apartment's living room is kinda oddly shaped and I think if I were to purchase this Onkyo set I would end up placing the rear speakers back in the box and going with the Right Left and Center speakers along with the sub only as I do not have alot of room. Would this be a stupid idea? Can anybody advise me as to what kind of speakers I should buy along with a receiver? I am such a novice at this so any recommendations on this would greatly help. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If that's the case, wouldn't you better doing it separately by going 2.1 with a cool sub and a quality receiver, and worrying about surround in the future?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I second the idea of going with a quality receiver and front speakers rather than the HTIB. The Onkyo 707 would be a nice receiver. 

Matt


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Any ideas for some good 2.1 or 3.1 speakers? I was looking at the Infinity Primus for the L and R. Not sure what would be best for a sub or a center.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never really cared much for the HTIB idea, it may be ok for some scenarios but personally no matter how small my space was i would opt for seperates. With your idea of the setup you have in mind the above cases and idea sound more feasable.:T


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anybody have any ideas for a setup? 2.1 3.1?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There should be that option in about any quality AVR. You just need to go into your setup menu on the unit.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would start off with a pair of PSB Image T45 Speakers from DMC Electronics for 479 (749 MSRP)
Here is the link:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm About halfway down the Page
For an AVR, I would go with an Onkyo TX-SR707 for 399 (899 MSRP):http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...t2-Plus-100-watts-channel-7.2-Receiver/1.html

When funds permit, add the matching C60 Center Channel and PSB Image Surrounds and a Subwoofer. By going with Floorstanding Speakers with quality bass response, you can go without having a Subwoofer. Not to mention that Apartments and Subwoofers rarely work well together. Not with real Subwoofers at least. The "Subwoofers" in many HTIB's cannot play Bass as low as the PSB's I am recommending.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, didn't even think about speakers when i replied last thanks jack. PSB would be a good choice or even Energy has some good speakers at good prices.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Energy offer great value, but I think PSB when available discounted are hard to dismiss. At the MSRP, the T45 is a fantastic value. At almost 50% off they really are a killer value.

Here is a Review of the T45:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No argument there. The PSB's will outperform the Energy's at a much better price ratio that is for sure, the Energy's are just a cost effective way of going but when your talking about saving half off of something that is in a different league (the PSB's) i don't think you could go wrong. Personally I'd go for the PSB's.:T


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks alot you guys. I really appreciate it, there is just so many options I'm kinda overwhelmed with all the possibilities. I just want to get something that is going to sound great I will check Energy and the PSB speakers and probably go with the Onkyo AVR. Thanks again!


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just one more thing to be clear. If I happen to order the PSB speakers it would be wise to NOT order a sub as well? No center either?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Not at all. Simply basing it off what your stated budget was. If you can afford to get a Center Channel as well, I would definitely do so. Subwoofer really depends on your Apartment arrangement. A quality one will make you a very unpopular Neighbor. However, if you have distance and or really thick Walls between other Tenants then a Subwoofer would be great as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gavinol (Sep 13, 2010)

Absolutely a great TV. The image is very clear and the colours are very accurate with the added bonus of never having to change bulbs. I'm very happy with the TV and would recommend it to anyone looking for a DLP TV. Much cheaper that an equivalent LCD or plasma so if you have the room, it's worth considering.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Microdisplays are indeed a fantastic value. I adore my SXRD Microdisplay and I chose it strictly based on Picture Quality. SXRD technology is not compatible with Flat Panels and only works with Front or Rear Projection configurations.

Sony now only makes SXRD Front Projectors as they have left the Microdisplay/RPTV sector all together. Their Front Projectors are truly considered some of the finest available. Indeed, your Samsung not needing a Bulb is a great advantage compared to other Microdisplays. Mitsubishi's Laservue also does not require Bulbs, but the pricing is still a bit high.

Due to my Speakers needing a minimum of 3 feet from the Back Wall to sound their best, a Panel TV held no sway as Wall Mounting is not an option due to my Speaker's placement criteria.

Another fantastic value is Mitsubishi's DLP Bulb based RPTV's. To be able to get an 80" Display for less than many 55" Panels is mighty tempting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

80" TV:whistling: I've been thinkin of a reason to get a new one. How can she argue with the size to proce ratio?:heehee:


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

mdrake said:


> I second the idea of going with a quality receiver and front speakers rather than the HTIB. The Onkyo 707 would be a nice receiver.
> 
> Matt


Me too. The 707 sounds nice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really am glad Mitsubishi is still building Microdisplays. While the Lamp thing is a downer unless you get a Laservue Model, to be able to have that large of a Display that can be used in any ambient light situation is definitely a plus.

Mitsubishi's WD-82738 is HDMI 1.4, 82 inches and the MSRP is 3800. Street Prices are far below that. If not concerned with 3D, the older Models can be found for well less and they still are compatible with 3D.
With the prior Models (2007-2009) you need the 3D Adaptor.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Where do we all rank the SVS front speakers compared to the PSB's? Or is this all just YMMV?
I purchased the Onkyo 708 last night.....Pretty excited about it. I'm just kinda concerned that the receiver is Onkyo Reconditioned, should have bought it brand new somewhere!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally purchased a B-Stock Onkyo TX-NR3007 last Month and could not be happier. I have helped many friends and family members build HT's with B-Stock Onkyo's as they represent tremendous value.

SVS Speakers are excellent as well. They offer great value as they are ID (Internet Direct) and have received great Reviews. Their Subwoofers truly are legendary. 

SVS's would be great and the PSB's are truly fantastic as well. Either one would be excellent.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

